
Trump to announce U.S. will exit Paris climate deal - endswapper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-to-announce-us-will-exit-paris-climate-deal/2017/06/01/fbcb0196-46da-11e7-bcde-624ad94170ab_story.html
======
eduren

        liberal tears > diplomacy and leadership
    

I don't know how many years of this I can take.

~~~
ue_
What do you mean?

~~~
Meegul
I think he's referring to the polarization of America's parties, where there's
now a sizable group on both sides who'd rather see the other side upset than
their own side happy.

~~~
millzlane
I don't think the extremists from either side will ever see the irony over
fighting to keep liberty from one another.

Michio Kaku was right about human kind destroying itself. He just
overestimated on the time it was take. It's not only the terrorist who don't
want a type 1 civilization.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NPC47qMJVg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NPC47qMJVg)

------
simplicio
Seems a poor choice for a guy who owns a bunch of property on a low-lying
coastal island.

------
EliRivers
An opportunity for China to demonstrate some world leadership and take
advantage of some diplomatic opportunities to push their international good-
guy agenda; be interesting to see where they go with this.

------
woodandsteel
This is in part a way for Trump to pursue his goal of reviving the American
coal industry.

Coal is a 19th century technology. At its peak it was used for heating, steel-
making, electricity, and transportation with trains and steam boats.

In the 20th century it got replaced by diesel for transportation, greatly
reduced for steel-making with the continuous casting process, and gradually
replaced in heating by natural gas and electricity. More recently it is
getting replaced in electricity generation by natural gas and renewables.

You know, if you want your economy to be strong, you need to keep up with new
technologies, instead of trying to hang on as long as possible to old,
obsolete ones.

------
notadoc
How, specifically, will exiting this deal help?

~~~
towndrunk
How will staying in it help? Seems like none of the countries who have signed
implemented anything. More like a feel good measure more than anything.

